# Pancreatic drain replacement



## RHardy (Apr 13, 2012)

pt with pancreatic drain, after partial pancreatectomy, pulled out during the night. 

Physician used local anesthesia, inserted 20g Foley into stoma 6 inches, The distal end with the balloon and urine catheter ports was cut, and JP type suction drain bulb was placed over the urine port. Tube sutured. 

Any ideas?  Should it be part of the E/M? 
Thanks!


----------



## kiyoshi.thompson (May 10, 2012)

It should not be part of the E&M, therefore the codes would be 97.05 for the ICD-9 Px and 47525 for the CPT.

Hope this helps!


----------

